# HGH Frag mixing



## 0612Legend (May 22, 2011)

So I orderedjust ordered a dozen hgh frag vials at w 5mgs a vial.  If I add 2.5 ml of BA to it that would mean that .5cc on a insulin is 1mg correct. I was thinking of doing 1 mg a day if so.  Also you do you inject this into the muscle before or after your workout. Thanks


----------



## gamma (May 22, 2011)

I know every thing you read online says  the frag is side free . Well that's not true in my case, made my glucose levels drop big time which is a very scary feeling . So jus keep an eye for that . Glucose droping is no joke .


----------



## gamma (May 22, 2011)

PPeptide calculator will give you every thing need .


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 23, 2011)

yes u are correct, but 1mg a day is way high...


----------

